# prop controller



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

my brand new pico boo f104 is on the fritz <always wanted to say that word... anyways it seems to just freez up when you click the secondary programmer but, everything just stoppes working. same thing when its triggered, it wont let me record a scare sound or scare action, just a little plop sound, then nothing, help would be nice


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Try a new power supply first and if that doesn't work return it for a replacement


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

nvrmind problem fixed, props to frightideas


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

What was the issue....just incase I make mine go on the "fritz"?


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

the microchip inside was not programmed right, but there sending a new one now free of shipping charges,


----------

